# Help



## charlieman2 (Dec 19, 2005)

I Have a Sears Companion lawn mower, model #917380073, Ser # 062493m-025352. The Sears site indicates a Tecumseh engine but does not list HP. The engine model #is 143434072. I cannot buy parts until I find the specs on the engine. I need Carb and possible rebuild parts, or a complete engine


----------



## MSES (Nov 3, 2005)

The Carb is Tech Part # 632795, $ 55.00. What other parts do you need ?

Tony
MSES


----------



## charlieman2 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Tony, What I need is to identify the engine, tore it down and the crank rod are both scored. Need to order a r4ebuild kit but don't know the engine accept for a sears number that is 143434072. However the Sears parts site does not indicate HP.
Thanks
Charlie


----------

